# Corsair Obsidian 800D eingetroffen



## micRobe (11. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag ist das Corsair 800 D Gehäuse am Mittwoch bei mir eingetroffen. Ich war einer der Glücklichen die eines der ersten Gehäuse am Markt ergattern konnten. BeQuite Silent Wings sollten heute noch kommen. SSD von Corsair wohl erst am Montag. Das heißt ich werde einen ausführlichen Bilderthread vom Umzug aus dem Antec 1200 in das Corsair 800 D machen. Hoffe es gibt einige die es interessiert. Bei Fragen zum Gehäuse oder was auch immer einfach kurz PM an mich und ich nehm es mit auf. 
Mich persönlich interessiert am meisten ob die Sata Hot Swap Steckplätze entkoppelt sind und wie die allgemeine Geräuschentwicklung im Gehäuse ist. 
Also jetzt mal fleißig posten oder PM an mich und ab morgen gehts dann los.

die micRobe


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2009)

Oho... soll ja ein sehr Wakü freundliches Case sein!...Bin mal gespannt was damit anstellst.


----------



## Wokwurst (13. September 2009)

Ich würde es mir auch gerne kaufen. Fragt sich nur wo momentan ?? Caseking führt das Ding noch gar nicht und bei Alternate & Co. ist es nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. September 2009)

Corsair Obsidian 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Wokwurst (13. September 2009)

Nun, die Übersicht bei geizhals.at kannte ich. Nur wenn Du genau hinschaust, ist das Gehäuse nirgends lieferbar ?! Meine Hoffnung ruht jetzt auf Alternate. Dort soll es angeblich in 3-5 Tagen versandfertig sein. Mal schauen...


----------



## Siffer81 (13. September 2009)

Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für das Corsair Obsidian 800D, und bin am überlegen ob ich mir dass auch bestellen soll, aber hab noch paar Fragen ihr mir sicher beantworten könnt 

Kann man in diesen Hot Swap Käfig auch normale Sata HD einbauen wie z.B meine WD Raptor? oder müssen dass zwingend HotSwap fähige HDs sein? hab keine Erfahrung mit HotSwap HDs.
Normale HDs darf man einfach ned während dem Betrieb raus nehmen, dass ist doch der einzige unterschied oder irre ich mich da?

Zweite Frage, ich habe ein neues Enermax Netzteil, eines der Revolution85+ Serie, ich habe mal gelesen dass Enermax Netzteile generell oft kurze Kabel haben und es bei einigen Gehäuse Probleme geben kann, hat jemand mit dem Corsair Gehäuse und Enermax Netzteilen Erfahrung ob die Kabel lang genug sind? vorallem dass CPU 12V 4P und 8P Kabel und dass 24P Kabel, mein Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6

Danke schon zum voraus 

Greetz


----------



## WaldemarE (13. September 2009)

wie wärs mal mit bildern ist ja schön das du das ding hast aber da must du nicht extra nen thread aufmachen und rum posen!


----------



## msi28 (13. September 2009)

Habe mir das Teil, oder soll ich eher sagen Schiff auch gleich bestellt.
Ich muss wirklich sagen Respekt Corsair, geniales Teil.
Passt ne Wakü inklusive Tripple Radi ohne quetschen rein. Außerdem top Verarbeitung und spitzen Design. Mein erstes Gehäuse mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin.^^

@Siffer81:
Ich denke, dass auch normale Festplatten da drinnen laufen. Ich habe selber 2 stinknormale Samsung Platteen drinnen. Läuft wunderbar.
Ich habe zwar kein Enermax Netzteil, aber beim 24 Pin Kabel sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Für das 8 Pin Kabel liegt übrigens eine Verlängerung bei...
Ich habe auch noch eine Frage: Weiß jemand hier, ob ich die Blenden von Laufwerken iwie mit den Standard Blenden des Gehäuses tauschen kann? Ist das möglich?


----------



## Siffer81 (13. September 2009)

@msi28  Vielan Dank für die infos, werde demfall schauen wo ich das Case bei uns am billigsten bekomme


----------



## sinthor4s (13. September 2009)

Ein wunderschönes Gehäuse! 
Mal sehn was du damit machst
Hoffentlich machst du ein paar schöne Bilder


----------



## micRobe (13. September 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mit bildern ist ja schön das du das ding hast aber da must du nicht extra nen thread aufmachen und rum posen!


LOL, lies mal richtig, ich mache einen Bilderthread dazu, der Thread hier dient um Fragen zu sammeln die ich dann dokumentieren werde, ich kann deine Reaktion nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wir sind hier um Erfahrungen auszutauschen und uns gegenseitig Rat und Tipps zu geben, also was soll die dumme Anmache, sind wir hier in einem Forum oder im Kindergarten?
Lüfter sind erst zur Hälfte eingetroffen und die SSD kommt wohl auch erst am Montag, daher wird der Umzug wohl in den nächsten zwei Tagen statt finden. 
Hab übrigends das Enermax modu 82+ also wird die Kabellänge gleich auf die Probe gestellt, notfalls muss eine Verlängerung per Express bestellt werden 

Für weitere, konstruktive, Antworten bin ich dankbar!


----------



## WaldemarE (13. September 2009)

sorry sollte keine anmache sein! 

ich wollte damit sagen das es nicht schlecht gewesen wäre wenn du schon mal ein paar bilder hochgeladen hättest und schon mal ein paar persönliche eindrücke vom case wiedergegeben hättest.

meiner meinung nach macht dieser thread z.Z. keinen sinn!



micRobe schrieb:


> Das heißt ich werde einen ausführlichen Bilderthread vom Umzug aus dem Antec 1200 in das Corsair 800 D machen. Hoffe es gibt einige die es interessiert.



dann hättest du diesen thread auch erst dann anfangen sollen wenns so weit ist!

naja ist ja jetzt auch egal. 

aber das case ist aufjedenfall der hammer vorallem das KM und die 2 klimazonen!
nur schade das es nich full alu ist!
mach doch mal ein paar bilder rein.


----------



## micRobe (14. September 2009)

Hmmm, ok, ich dachte ich frag erst mal was Euch so interessiert und kann dann dazu genauere Bilder machen und auf Fragen eingehen. Wie auch immer, heute Abend geht es los und ich werde auch die ersten Bilder veröffentlichen.
Erster Eindruck, WOW!, ist das Ding groß. Verarbeitung sieht ganz gut aus, ich hab nur meine Bedenken zur Geräuschentwicklung, ein so großer Resonanzkörper bietet auch kleinen Schwingungen enormen Nachhall und ich konnte keine Entkopplung der Sata Laufwerke finden, ich bin echt gespannt.
Meinen Evo 1080 Radi werde ich wieder frei stehend betreiben da ich es nicht übers Herz bringe Löcher in das Gehäuse zu bohren, vielleicht fällt mir ja noch eine andere Lösung ein.
Also, heute Abend geht's los.


----------



## msi28 (14. September 2009)

Wie groß ist denn der Radi?
Tripple passt ja locker in den Deckel....

Und die Lautstärke ist auch ganz ok. Ich höre da keinen Unterschied zu kleinere Gehäusen.


----------



## micRobe (15. September 2009)

Der Radi ist "groß" ist ein Monster mit 9 Lüfterplätzen, kann man so gut wie passiv betreiben, ich mag es halt leise


----------



## micRobe (15. September 2009)

Ok, die ersten Bilder kann ich mal rein laden, heute Abend wird dann noch der Rest vollzogen. Muss noch ein paar Kabel sleeven und die UV-Beleuchtung einbauen, dann kommt Mainboard und die Karten rein. Wasser noch auffüllen und fertig. Den Radi kann man in meiner privaten Galerie im Profil angucken 
Fragen? Nur her damit!


----------



## Siffer81 (15. September 2009)

Und wahren die Kabel deines Enermax NTs lang genug?


----------



## eVoX (15. September 2009)

Sleeve von A.C.Ryan ist nicht gut, schau dir ma das an:MDPC Sleeve | Gewebeschlauch, Kabelummantelung


----------



## micRobe (16. September 2009)

Rechner läuft, Kabel waren gerade so in Ordnung, aber ich bin echt nicht glücklich über die Geräusch Entwicklung der Festplatten, die Zugriffe sind mehr als deutlich zu hören (großer Resonanzkörper), da war das Antec 1200 mit Festplatten-Entkopplung weit besser, mal schauen ob ich das noch optimieren kann. Auch sonst muss ich sagen, Antec um einiges leiser im Grundgeräusch. Muss allerdings noch Lüfterverlängerungskabel kaufen da diese nicht bis zur Lüftersteuerung reichen.
Für heute genug. morgen mehr


----------



## micRobe (16. September 2009)

So, die ersten Bilder der "Vorabversion", Kabel und Entkoppler sind bestellt und werden wohl am Freitag eintreffen, dann folgt die Optimierung.
Bilder zum momentanen Status:


----------



## martma (16. September 2009)

Schönes Case, finde es nur schade, dass nur die Front aus Alu ist, und der Rest aus Stahlblech.


----------



## micRobe (17. September 2009)

martma schrieb:


> Schönes Case, finde es nur schade, dass nur die Front aus Alu ist, und der Rest aus Stahlblech.


Ja, da hast Du recht, auch finde ich die Seitenwände etwas dünn, wie es für gewöhnlich halt ist, estwas dicker und mehr Stabilität wäre schön.
Aber am meisten muss ich was gegen die Geräusche tun, so ein riesen Resonanzkörper macht schon das kleinste Surren zu einem leichten Brummen. Also da können sich alle mal eine Scheibe von LianLi abschneiden, immer alles schön etnkoppeln 
Lüfter sind zwar mit Gummi Rahmen aber die HDs sind einfach reingeschraubt und liegen im Hot Swap Metall auf Metall. Hab mir so Rubber-Einläger bestellt bei Aquatuning, sollten heute oder morgen kommen. Dann schauen wir mal weiter, leider lässt sich bei den HotSwap Schächten nicht viel machen, oder ich hab noch nicht die passende Idee.
Platz ist auf jedenfall gigantisch, ich mag wenn alle Platz hat und die Kabel sich verstecken lassen, dafür ist es echt top.
Mal sehen was sich noch alles machen lässt. WE hab ich genug Zeit zum basteln


----------



## Siffer81 (19. September 2009)

Hab das Case nun auch, ist sehr gut, nur die sicherungsschrauben der Steckkarten sind ned so der Hit, bei einer ist das gewinde ned gut, hatte extrem fest zum drehen, ansonsten total begeistert, nur muss ich nun noch was in sachen Beläuchtung machen, eine der beiden Kaltlichtdioden die ich schon lange habe ist kaputt 

Greetz


----------



## nobbi77 (19. September 2009)

Wie sind denn die Belüftungseigenschaften?
Ich möchte wieder ein Luft gekühltes System reinsetzen und da habe ich leider schon einige schlechter Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## micRobe (20. September 2009)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Belüftungseigenschaften?
> Ich möchte wieder ein Luft gekühltes System reinsetzen und da habe ich leider schon einige schlechter Erfahrungen gemacht.


Also für Luftkühlung sollte es eigentlich recht gut geeignet sein, das Netzteil und HDD sind in einem abgetrennten Bereich und heitzen das System nicht auf. Das einzige was fehlt ist ein Lüfter in der Seitenwand der direkt auf das Mainboard gerichtet ist, aber ich denke der Luftstrom der über den Boden eingeleitet wird sollte ausreichen. 
Laut Webseiten liese sich noch ein weitere 140er Lüfter optional einbauen, aber weder die Anleitung noch das Gehäuse selber geben Rückschlüsse darauf wo der platziert werden kann.


----------



## bullitt83 (20. September 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich hab das Gehäuse auch schon in der Ecke, eine Frage hätte ich:
Wie ist die Pumpe denn entkoppelt? Es ist ja etwas Problematisch wegen dem Filtereinsatz und den Schrauben durch das untere Gitter. Ich wollte dieses Set testen, da mir die Schrauben flach erscheinen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz Entkopplungsset 4 Puffer Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer 52007

Vielleicht kannst mir ja nen Tipp geben. Ich hab auch noch keine 100% Lösung für meine E-Heim Pumpe.

Grüße
Bullitt


----------



## micRobe (21. September 2009)

bullitt83 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich hab das Gehäuse auch schon in der Ecke, eine Frage hätte ich:
> Wie ist die Pumpe denn entkoppelt? Es ist ja etwas Problematisch wegen dem Filtereinsatz und den Schrauben durch das untere Gitter. Ich wollte dieses Set testen, da mir die Schrauben flach erscheinen:
> ...



Ich hab es mit dem Shoggy entkoppelt, allerdings statt den Schrauben ein doppelseitiges Klebeband verwendet.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 52112
Werde aber noch eine Lage einbauen da ich noch ganz leichte Vibrationen habe, liegt wohl am sehr weichen Bodengitter.


----------



## bullitt83 (21. September 2009)

Ah ok danke.
Ich hab nur bedanken wegen der höhe.
Sicherlich werd ich den Lüfter ausbauen um noch etwas Platz in der höhe zu gewinnen.


----------



## micRobe (22. September 2009)

bullitt83 schrieb:


> Ah ok danke.
> Ich hab nur bedanken wegen der höhe.
> Sicherlich werd ich den Lüfter ausbauen um noch etwas Platz in der höhe zu gewinnen.



Wieviel Platz brauchst Du den? Kann Dir heute Abend sagen wieviel Platz noch vom Shoggy bis zum Zwischenboden übrig bleiben.
Entkopplung der Festplatten funktioniert übrigens ganz gut mit folgenden Komponenten: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gummi Unterlegschiene, zur Festplatten-Entkopplung Gummi Unterlegschiene, zur Festplatten-Entkopplung 85032
und
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - InLine Gummi Unterlegscheiben für Festplatten/Pumpen-Entkopplung 52055
Hätte gar nicht geglaubt das es so gut geht, aber erreicht natürlich nicht die Entkopplung wie z.B. Sharkoon Vibe Fixer


----------



## bullitt83 (22. September 2009)

Hallo, 

ich hatte es zuhause mal Ausgerechnet, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie hoch die Entkopllung ist in Verbindung mit der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046
dann kommen da ja noch die Reduzierstücke und Winkel dran. Wenn es gar nicht geht kommt die Pumpe halt eine Ebene höher. Ich bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig mit der Schlauchführung, da ich meinen AGB gerne außerhalb des Gehäuses hätte. Die Entkopplung werde ich dann sicherheitshalber noch mitbestellen, denn ich mags auch lieber Ruhig


----------



## Agr9550 (22. September 2009)

war auch kurz davor mir das teil zu ordner,wirklich schönes schlichtes gehäuse viel platz und nen guter preis für das was man bekommt 

hab mich aber doch für nen lian li p60 armorsuite nun entschieden will mal was kleines aber das corsair is auch nen richtig schönes teil !!!


----------



## micRobe (22. September 2009)

Hmmm, ok, ich bin gespannt, immer schön fleißig Bilder posten


----------



## drachenorden (22. September 2009)

Mich würde interessieren, wie es sich mit dem Sichtfenster verhält; zumindest hier soll Corsair deutlich gespart haben (sehr empfindlich und anfällig für Beschädigungen)?!

Ansonsten auf den ersten Blick ein sehr dezentes Gamer-Gehäuse; mir erscheint der Preis, in Abetracht dessen, kein Vollaluminiumgehäuse zu erhalten, doch etwas zu hoch angesetzt.

MfG.


----------



## micRobe (23. September 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie es sich mit dem Sichtfenster verhält; zumindest hier soll Corsair deutlich gespart haben (sehr empfindlich und anfällig für Beschädigungen)?!
> 
> Ansonsten auf den ersten Blick ein sehr dezentes Gamer-Gehäuse; mir erscheint der Preis, in Abetracht dessen, kein Vollaluminiumgehäuse zu erhalten, doch etwas zu hoch angesetzt.
> 
> MfG.


Ich bin immer sehr vorsichtig mit den Sichtfenstern und zur Not kann man sich ja eine Glasscheibe vom Glaser machen lassen, 3-4 mm Verbundglas oder so, denke nicht das sowas arg teuer ist. Bisher ist aber noch alles gut


----------



## bullitt83 (7. Oktober 2009)

Nabend,

also ich hab am Wochenende auch meinen Obsidian mit Hardware bestückt, da aber die ATI 5850 oder 5870 noch nicht eingetroffen ist habe ich erst einmal ohne WaKü zusammengebaut.

Eine Frage ich hab meine SSD nicht im Wechselrahmen montiert bekommen, also wenn se eingeschraubt war, hatte nur eine in der Seite drin, da ich keine andere befestigen konnte, hab ich kein Signal bekommen.

Gruß
Bullitt


----------



## deSede (3. November 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen

Dann möchte ich diesen Thread mal mit ein paar Bildern befüllen von meiner Obsidian:


@Bullitt83: Du musst die SSD von unten anschrauben, nicht an der Seite.


Ist auch klar das dies kein Pro-Mod-PC ist 
Nächste Woche müssten noch die UV und LED's reinkommen welche ich auch per Aquaero steuern werde.

Grüsse


----------



## Skim (4. November 2009)

bullitt83 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Eine Frage ich hab meine SSD nicht im Wechselrahmen montiert bekommen, also wenn se eingeschraubt war, hatte nur eine in der Seite drin, da ich keine andere befestigen konnte, hab ich kein Signal bekommen.
> 
> ...


  Hi du mußt auf der Unterseite der Rahmen-schiene 2 schrauben einsetzen, damit passen dann auch 2,5"

habe ma das passende video raus gesucht. bei 6 min, wirds gezeigt.

YouTube - Build a computer using the Corsair Obsidian 800D Chassis

Sorrx deSede habe dein teil mit den ssd's überlesen...

Gruß Skim


----------



## checkar (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi, dieses Problem mit den lauten Platten habe ich leider auch und das nervt ziehmlich doll.
Die Teile die du bestellt hast funktionieren dafür auch so wie ich das lese, habe auch schon alles mögliche ausprobiert nur zu keinem richtigen Ergebnis gekommen.
Was bei mir extrem ist, das die Platten extrem brummen, das Arbeitsgeräusch stört mich eigentlich nicht, aber das brummen ist sehr monoton und das geht an die Nerven.
Mal noch was anderes.
Die Gummischiene ist klar wo sie montiert wird, aber wozu die Unterlegscheiben, wo hast du diese zwischen gesetzt?
Will mir die Teile auch kaufen in der Hoffnung das dieses brummen dann endlich weg ist.



micRobe schrieb:


> Entkopplung der Festplatten funktioniert übrigens ganz gut mit folgenden Komponenten:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gummi Unterlegschiene, zur Festplatten-Entkopplung Gummi Unterlegschiene, zur Festplatten-Entkopplung 85032
> und
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - InLine Gummi Unterlegscheiben für Festplatten/Pumpen-Entkopplung 52055
> Hätte gar nicht geglaubt das es so gut geht, aber erreicht natürlich nicht die Entkopplung wie z.B. Sharkoon Vibe Fixer


----------



## Jazzman (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi
sehr schönes Gehäuse, hätte nur ein paar Fragen dazu:
Ist das Window wirklich so geschnitten, das man die Netzteil Kammer von außen sehen kann?
Wie groß dar der Oben eingebaute Radi maximal sein? Passt da ein 3x140er rein?
Und wie dick dürfte dieser maximal sein?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. April 2010)

Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi
> sehr schönes Gehäuse, hätte nur ein paar Fragen dazu:
> Ist das Window wirklich so geschnitten, das man die Netzteil Kammer von außen sehen kann?
> Wie groß dar der Oben eingebaute Radi maximal sein? Passt da ein 3x140er rein?
> Und wie dick dürfte dieser maximal sein?



weiß nicht ob es zu diesem zeitpunkt noch interressiert ^^
aber...

ja man sieht das Netzteil wirklich von außen
und ein 3x 140-er Radiator passt meiner Meinung nach nicht rein
ist bei meinen 3x 120 schon ziemlich eng mit den schienen (breite) die Tiefe sollte aber aufjedenfall reichen


----------

